# spigot ferrule



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just bought a blank with this type of ferrule. Doesn't go all the way together. Seems like I remember a pinnacle surf rod sold with that type. Was made that way so as it wore would still stay tight. Am I correct? If not, how do you make them fit?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

You are correct, the spigot ferrule should not go all the way together. Your blank is good to go. Just curious, what blank did you get?

John


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bought from mudhole. It is a SU1443. 12' up to 3ozs. Gonna try to build a mullet rod, single foot guides, 8lb line, maybe a four a 2500 size Daiwa for the reel


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

How do you like that rod blank? Do you feel like it'll power cast a 3oz weight?


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Will have to let you know. Hopefully will be built by end of month


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

redhorse9902 said:


> Will have to let you know. Hopefully will be built by end of month



I'm finishing up one of the mudhole 1445 blanks now. Will be pitching 2 to 3 oz with it and it looks like it will fit the bill. Its got a moderate fast action and feels like it will handle 3oz and maybe 4oz with a smooth cast. I don't know if i will be able to lay into a cast with 4oz but we will see.

Blank seems like a good quality piece. Nice finish and straight.

This being my first Spigot ferrule i had the same question


----------

